# Schneiderspezialisierung



## Roperi69 (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

mein Hexenmeister ist Lvl. 69, und frisch in Nordend eingetroffen. Die Spezialisierung auf Schatten steht im Schneiderberuf noch aus. Meine Frage, lohnt es sich, das überhaupt noch zu lernen, oder kann man auf Grund der Nordend Items auch auf die Spezialisierung verzichten?

Dies ist mein erster Stoffie, daher fehlen mir hier die Erfahrungen, freue mich über jede hilfreiche Antwort.


----------



## Abrid (5. Februar 2009)

ganz einfach: ja hat einen sinn

DENN:
in wotlk kannst du mondgespinst, schwarztuch und zaubertuch herstellen

je nach spezialisierung (in deinem fall schwarztuch) bekommst du dann statt 1 stück, 2 stück beim craften heraus - hat 4 tage cooldown


----------



## clar1ty (5. Februar 2009)

Das sind meines wissens aber zwei verschiedene paar schuhe..

Also ich glaube die spätere WotLK spezialisierung (mondgespinst etc.) hat nichts mit der BC spezialisierung (Urmondstoff bla..) zu tun..


Oder liege ich da völlig falsch?


----------



## Davatar (5. Februar 2009)

Ja Du liegst völlig falsch, das ist ein und exakt das Selbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roperi69 (5. Februar 2009)

Verstanden habe ich, das es noch sinn macht den Skill Schattenstoffe in BC zu lernen.

Nicht verstanden habe ich den Zusammenhang zwischen der alten Spezialisierung und der neuen in WotLK. Diese kann ich nur erlernen, wenn ich vorher die aus BC gelernt habe? 

Die Roben, die ich mir aus BC klöppeln kann machen aber keinen Sinn mehr, oder?


----------



## Davatar (5. Februar 2009)

Die Spezialisierung ermöglicht Dir, dass Du 2 Stoffe pro Herstellungsvorgang produzierst, statt nur einen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. Februar 2009)

mann konnte selbst in bc-zeiten schon alle 3 stoffe herstellen. Nur der Spezialisierte ergab halt immer 2x Stoff statt 1x


----------



## Krueger75 (27. Februar 2009)

Falls Du die Mats für z.B. das Schattenzwirnset hast und im AH nicht mehr viel für die Mats bekommst,
kannste Dir sicherlich nochwas schönes daraus basteln. Das gibt nen Skillpunkt und Du hast bis ca. 
LV 75 oder so noch gute Rüssi. Habe mich damals mit meinem Mage auch gewundert, dass es doch
relativ lang gedauert hat, bis ich mein ganzes Zeug aus BC abgelegt habe.

Ab Level 80 gibt es das Schwarztuchset (2 Teile, Robe und Handschuhe), welches erstmal nicht 
schlecht ist. Allerdings droppen die T7 Alternativen für Brust und Hände in der recht einfachen 10er Inze 
in Tausendwinter und bei mir war es der Vorteil, dass ich an 2 Tagen der einzige Mage war und jeweils 
beides bekommen habe. Somit habe ich die Schwarztuchsachen recht schnell wieder abgelegt und gedissed. 
Viel mehr gibt es außer Taschen derzeit noch nicht, was so ein richtiger Kracher ist und worfür es sich richtig lohnt. 
Ich verkaufe derzeit das Schwarztuch für ca. 250 G / Stück und verdiene mir so meine Verzauberkunst.


----------

